# This is how bacon is made ??



## bill in mn (Oct 10, 2010)

They show how commercial bacon is made . I use tender loving care and produce a outstanding finished product. I'm only doing one or two belly's at a time ,these guys are doing quite a bit more. I sure like the fact that I know where and how my stuff is made.

Check it out.  Bill

http://www.good.is/post/this-is-how-bacon-is-made/


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 10, 2010)

Yep I will stick with my own Buckboard bacon.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2010)

Yup - when we had the 4H kids yesterday I asked who was raising pigs and I have one girl who is going to make sure we get some bellies (We hope)


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 10, 2010)

I figure while I have the mess, I may as well make a bunch.  I end up giving most away anyways.

Good to see the video.  Now I appreciate my bacon and sausage even more!

Todd


----------



## meateater (Oct 10, 2010)

Survey say's...make your own. I have to say I'd rather be injected with liquid smoke than enbalmed.


----------



## rdknb (Oct 10, 2010)

As soon as I find somewhere to buy pork bellies I will be making my own too


----------

